# Ikariam.....3 day ban!!!



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh Dear
A 3 day ban for breaking the bashing rule

See you on the 5th:thumb:


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

"bashing rule" whats this? bashing the bishop!:doublesho


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Whats the bashing rule?


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

You are only allowed to attack and pillage an opponents town a maximum of 6 times in a 24 hour period.

I did him 11 times:devil:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

On-line gaming?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

yep i cant believe people play this still


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> On-line gaming?


http://www.ikariam.org/

Yes indeed and DW has its very own high ranking alliance.


----------

